
Why Goldman Sachs Is Wrong About Bitcoin - eddieoz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcQwvePC0OY
======
DagAgren
Because I am holding bitcoin, and I will go broke if the price drops.

That is always the reason.

~~~
eddieoz
I don't believe they will get broken, but holding some bags is an alternative
to their portfolio.

If they hold enough to go broke, it means they are the big whales and can
freely manipulate the price.

------
eddieoz
First they try to block the innovation, as always. But under the hoods they
buy and always have a bag of coins 'just in case'.

